# Gaming case suggestions?



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm building my first pc but am unsure which case to get for it. The hardware will be:
MOBO: Asus P8P67
CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
GPU: Asus Radeon HD 6950
RAM: G.Skills Ripjaw 2x2GB
PSU: Corsair HX 750W
HDD: WD 1TB 7200RPM 64MB SATA3 - Black Edition
DVD: ASUS DRW 24B1LT

I want a case that can fit all those parts, and has very good cooling as the main use for this pc will be gaming. At the moment I will either be getting the _Antec Nine Hundred Two_ or the _Cooler Master HAF-922_, unless anyone has a better suggestion.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Both very good cases, Hard choice really. But if I had to chose I would say the HAF

But I am partial to coolermaster cases


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Cooler Master would always be my first choice. And on a blind recommendation I purchased the COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II for my new PC that I built last month. VERY nice case, plenty of room, and it's blacked out (ie: no bare metal).

Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER RC-692-KKN2 CM690 II Advanced Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I would also select the Coolermaster case in this instance.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

The one *Dogg* linked is a very nice case. I have used 2 of them in past builds.


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys!

I quite like the transparent panel on the side of the Antec case, but the Cooler Master one is a bit bigger so might be a bit easier for me to install everything in. Still unsure about which one to go for as it seems like you guys are just saying the Cooler Master out of personal preference?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I use the Cooler Master CM 690 II and it is an awesom case! Room for plenty of cooling fans and cable management. Strong and sturdy case!

CM 690 II Basic - Cooler Master


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

don't-have-a-cow said:


> OK, thanks guys!
> 
> ... personal preference


Therein lies the answer. Case choice depends mostly on what "extra" features you like or specifically need since most any ATX case will adequately support a standard build. You Tube has dozens (if not hundreds) of case review videos. Check out a few and see which you like then download the manuals and compare specs.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Almost every part of the computer is chosen out of "personal preference". I don't know what other answer you expect. 

With that said, of the dozens of cases that I've used, my personal cases are always Cooler Master. Once you find something you like and that always works well, there is no reason to switch.

On a side note, while a window "looks cool", it has nothing to do with the performance of the case. Most people don't even have their desk/PC setup in such a way to make a window even visible.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree with Dogg! I've built hundreds of computers and have used dozens and dozens of different cases. Cooler Master is by far the best that I've used. I won't use anything else. They have features that would cost twice as much in other name brands.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Dogg said:


> On a side note, while a window "looks cool", it has nothing to do with the performance of the case.


Really? I always thought it made mine run faster :grin:


----------



## dont-have-a-cow (Dec 24, 2010)

I've decided that I will go for the Cooler Master. Thanks for all the input!


----------

